# Canadian Carbons



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This liberal idiot(Trudeau) is going to drive the good ag people in Canada into finanacial ruin.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2016/10/05/new-tax-canadas-horizon


----------



## Bruce Hopf (Jun 29, 2016)

If it goes through, I'm pretty well Whipped Out. My newest tractor, a 2-70 White, is a 1976 model, along with my 674, International, same year, and my swather, is also late 70's, early 80's, with my combines, are both 1966 models. None of my equipment, has any of the modern day, emissions. There is No Way in Hell, I can afford, newer equipment, to run my 20 acres, workable. Not sure, what I'm going to do.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lets call it what is really is. Its an extra tax to help fund his out of control spending while gaining the vote of the greenies.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Something tells me slow is ok with this, less particulates in the fly zones don't ya know


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

I fired up the wood burner Sunday afternoon. South wind sent huge plumes of fine particulates straight up to Canada. With my help..... the climatic change..... should see a hurricane hit Ontario or Manitoba soon. You've been given fair warning neighbors !!!!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bruce Hopf said:


> If it goes through, I'm pretty well Whipped Out. My newest tractor, a 2-70 White, is a 1976 model, along with my 674, International, same year, and my swather, is also late 70's, early 80's, with my combines, are both 1966 models. None of my equipment, has any of the modern day, emissions. There is No Way in Hell, I can afford, newer equipment, to run my 20 acres, workable. Not sure, what I'm going to do.


The idea is the same in Canada as it is in the US: drive the small businessman out of business. Of course you can't buy new emmissions compliant equipment. Therefore, you have to quit and go work for a big corporation that can, or go on the dole.


----------

